# Mondraker Factor 24 2018 oder Propain Yuma 24 2018



## Hille82 (5. November 2017)

Guten Tag !

Ich stehe vor folgenden Problem... Junior (8 Jahre 1,35 gross und 32 kg) soll Anfang nächstes Jahr ein Fully bekommen um mit mir/unserm Verein zu shredden ;-)
Wir würden durch ein Sponsoring mit Mondraker das Bike zum halben Preis bekommen jedoch kommen im Rahmen des Sponsoring Pools noch weitere Kosten zustande (Auftritt in Winterberg Dirtmasters, Klamotten von Fox etc...) Option B wäre eben des Propain inkl 26er Upgrade Kit zum regulären Preis zu erwerben was mir persönlich mehr zusagt nicht zuletzt aufgrund der meiner Meinung nach besseren Teile, mehr Federweg, inkl 26er LRS etc...
Eingesetzt wird des ganze im Schwarzwald aber auch in Bike Parks wie Lac Blanc....
Selbst bauen ist keine Option da ich da keinen Plan von habe muss ich ehrlich sein....


----------



## nik (8. November 2017)

Ich würde zum neuen Yuma greifen. Wird vermutlich auch bei uns einziehen...
Bei dem geplanten Einsatz halte ich persönlich dies für besser geeignet.
Die Ausstattung des Mondraker (vor allem die Gabel) finde ich angesichts des Preises für unterirdisch. Einziges Argument wäre der Sponsoring Discount.

Was ist mit dem Commencal Supreme 24?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille82 (8. November 2017)

Hi. Also zum Sponsoring Deal kommen wie gesagt noch weitere Kosten dazu so dass der Deal nicht mehr sooo sexy kommt... und das Commencal is nochmal rund nen Kilo schwerer und auch nen Tacken teurer für das Geld bekomm ich nen Yuma inkl Grow Up Kit.. Mir kommen halt gerade die 80 bzw 100mm beim Mondraker und auch beim Norco Fluid so wenig vor gegenüber 140mm beim Yuma oder Commencal....und man sagt ja immer Federweg kannst nie genug haben


----------



## heiko1102 (10. November 2017)

Wir haben das 2018 Propain Yuma und mein Sohn kommt damit super zurecht (130cm, 30 Kilo)...und er nutzt den Federweg von 140mm bei den großen Sprüngen auch voll aus. 
Zum Mondraker kann ich nichts sagen, damit ist er noch nicht gefahren, wobei mir 80mm Federweg auch sehr wenig erscheint.


----------



## Hille82 (10. November 2017)

Wisst ihr ob es bei Propain auch mal nen Sale gibt so hinsichtlich Weihnachten evtl ? @heiko1102 in welcher Ecke wohnt ihr denn grob ? Evtl könnt man sich das Bike mal live anschauen ? Danke


----------



## heiko1102 (10. November 2017)

Ich denke nicht, das es bei Propain einen Wheinachts-sale gibt....das Yuma 2018 gibts erst seit 2 Monaten. Eigentlich kein Grund es billiger rauszuhauen....aber da fragst du besser direkt bei Propain nach.

Wir wohnen in der Nähe von Trier...ihr könnt euch das Rad gerne anschauen und mal ne Runde damit rollen.


----------



## Hille82 (10. November 2017)

Ahhh nee wir sind im Südwesten des is ne Ecke zu weit... aber Danke


----------



## nik (10. November 2017)

Warum fährt Ihr dann nicht direkt zu Propain und testet das Yuma?


----------



## Hille82 (11. November 2017)

weil des knappe 3.5 Stunden von uns sind


----------



## nik (11. November 2017)

@heiko1102 : übrigens sehr eindrucksvoll wie Dein Sohn fährt


----------



## nik (11. November 2017)

3,5 Stunden sind natürlich weit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted475806 (14. September 2018)

Welches Bike ist es hier eigentlich geworden?

An die Yuma-Fahrer: Ist das Yuma ein reiner Downhiller oder kann man damit auch Uphill fahren?

Kann man den Dämpfer schließen/ sperren?

Ich bin auf der Suche nach eine Trail Bike für meinen Sohne (9 Jahre, 1,38 m) das man sowohl mit 24" als auch mit 26" Laufrädern ausstatten kann.

Wer kann evtl. entsprechendes gebraucht anbieten?


----------



## LockeTirol (21. September 2018)

blujoker schrieb:


> Welches Bike ist es hier eigentlich geworden?
> 
> An die Yuma-Fahrer: Ist das Yuma ein reiner Downhiller oder kann man damit auch Uphill fahren?
> 
> ...


Wenn es ein Allroundbike sein soll welches auch gut bergauf geht, dann würde ich auch ggf ein VPACE Moritz 26 in die Runde werfen. Ist  leicht und macht im Bikepark trotzdem Spaß. Von der Größe her würde es perfekt passen.


----------



## Wirting (22. September 2018)

Danke für die Antwort, aber aus meiner Sicht passt beim Moritz das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht. 
Für etwas weniger Geld bekomme ich ja bei anderen Herstellern quasi zwei Räder.
Ich meine damit (bspw. Bei Propain oder Mondraker, etc.) dort habe ich ja einen 24“ und einen 26“ Laufradsatz. Diese Räder können die Kids viel länger fahren.
Bei Vpace geht das nicht. Und teurer als    die beiden genannten ist das Rad auch noch.


----------



## LockeTirol (22. September 2018)

Na ja, das ist halt viel leichter und besser ausgestattet. 

Vergiss die 2. Laufradgrösse. Das macht das Bike nur höher, aber nicht größer. Das ist Augenwischerei. So oder so passt ein Bike erfahrungsgemäß 2 Saisonen lang. Man sollte es gut pflegen und danach gebraucht verkaufen. In der Regel ist der Werterhalt sehr gut.


----------



## Wirting (22. September 2018)

Sehe ich anderes das mit der 2. Laufradgröße. Und die, die es haben und nutzen berichten auch Anderes.

Und wenn man dann noch einen zweiten  Junior hat, deckt man mit einem Rad und zwei Laufradsätzen quasi 4 Räder ab und nicht nur zwei.

 Besser ausgestattet...na ja. Es ist mehr als ausreichend. 2, 3 hundert Euro mehr ausgeben damit der Papa weiß, dass die Bremsen eine Kategorie besser sind als die anderen.....und der Junior merkt den Unterschied überhaupt nicht. 
Nee, tut mir leid, das ist mir zu dekadent. Nur weil ich es könnte muss ich es nicht machen. Ich orientiere mich an dem für den Einsatz Notwendigen und Nützlichen, nicht am Bestmöglichen. Wirtschaftlich könnte man es auch nennen, oder eben effizient und eben nicht effektiv. Wer den Unterschied kennt

Und den Gewichtswahnsinn mache ich auch nicht mit. 1 oder 2 Kilo mehr oder weniger sehe ich nicht als kritisch. Wir fahren nicht aktiv Rennen mit dem Rad. Es soll Spaß machen. Nicht mehr.


----------



## LockeTirol (22. September 2018)

Wie auch immer. Will da niemanden bekehren.

Aber sie es mal so, kommt niemand auf die Idee in ein 29er ein 26" Laufrad einzubauen. Funktioniert einfach nicht, und zwar wegen dem Tretlager Offset. Das ist nix anderes beim Kinderbike. Ich bin halt eher für auf eine Größe optimierte Geometrien. Alles andere sind Bastellösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (22. September 2018)

Ach ja, die Frage war ja auch nach den Bergaufeigenschaften. Wenn 2kg mehr oder weniger eh egal sind, dann kann man eigentlich jedes der genannten Bikes nehmen. Ist dann ja wurscht eigentlich.


----------



## Wirting (22. September 2018)

Liebe LockeTirol, leider ist deine Meinung ja hier nicht objektiv. Du scheinst ja in irgendeiner Beziehung zum Hersteller der VPACE Bike‘s zu stehen. Das ist zu offensichtlich, wenn man andere Beiträge von Dir liest. Deine Meinung also in allen Ehren, aber du bist zu befangen um objektiv über verschiedene am Markt befindliche Kids Bike’s zu diskutieren. 
Das Moritz ist ja bestimmt nicht schlecht, es folgt nur leider einer Philosophie die mir nicht zusagt.


----------



## LockeTirol (23. September 2018)

Du hast recht, ich habe den Moritz Rahmen konstruiert, aus der Not heraus. Sören von VPACE hat die Idee dann verwirklicht. Ansonsten bin ich da übrigens null komma null beteiligt - weder finaziell oder sonst irgendwie.

Ich stand ja wie der Ersteller dieses Themas hier vor der gleichen Frage, ich habe ein Bike bzw. Rahmen gesucht, welcher als Kinderenduro taugt. Sollte von Bikepark über Naturtrail bis Tour alles mitmachen. Bergauffähigkeiten waren mir daher sehr wichtig. Ich habe mir damals die genannten Räder genau angeschaut und mein Sohn ist die großteils auch probegefahren. Propain, Mondraker, Commencal und Rocky Mountain. So richtig hat mich keines überzeugt. Den Aufwand ein eigenes Bike zu bauen, hätte ich mir damals gern gespart! Insgesamt habe mich folgende Dinge gestört: Alle genannten Bikes waren nur als Komplettbikes verfügbar, Ausstattung der Komplettbikes zu schlecht weil zu schwer (für ein Kind, wenn es bergauf auch gehen soll). Geo teilweise fragwürdig. Billigste Federelemente. Für reines Bikeparkfahren sind alle genannten Räder aber natürlich vollkommen ausreichend - außer das Mondaker vielleicht wegen dem arg begrenzten Federweg.

Hier im Thema war ja die Frage welches Bike auch gut bergauf geht. Dafür sollte das Rad möglichst leicht sein, eine nicht zu kurze Geo haben und mMn eine zuschaltbare Druckstufe am Dämpfer. Daher habe ich das Moritz empfohlen. Das Rocky Mountain Reaper finde ich übrigens auch ganz gut. Da lässt sich die Geo wenigstens ansatzweise auf die beiden Laufradgrößen anpassen. Ist aber auch teuer. Wie bereits gesagt, will niemanden bekehren. Bitte wirf mir aber auch keine mangelnde Objektivität vor.

@Wirting Eine Bitte an Dich habe ich, bitte erkläre wie das Bike mit dem Wechsel der Laufräder größer werden soll, also Größenwachstum ausgleichen kann. Vielleicht habe ich da ja etwas nur nicht geschnallt. Und rein aus Interesse, was an der Philosophie vom Moritz gefällt Dir nicht? Würde das dann gern an VPACE weitergeben, vielleicht kann man das ja bei der nächsten Charge besser machen.
Ach ja, beim Moritz lässt sich natürlich auch ein 24" Laufradsatz einbauen. Macht nur aus vorher genannten Gründen keinen Sinn.


----------



## Wirting (23. September 2018)

Die Frage bez. "...wie das Bike mit dem Wechsel der Laufräder größer werden soll, also Größenwachstum ausgleichen kann." kann wohl kaum an mich gehen. Ich bin hier kein Fachmann. Und ich habe (bzw. meine Sohn) auch keines dieser Bikes. 
Im Gegenteil, und ich kann mich nur in allen Punkten wiederholen, ich bin hier um objektiv über die Vor- und Nachteile der Kids-Bikes zu diskutieren und die Vor- und Nachteile derer zu Erfahren die, die genannten Bikes fahren.

Und auch was mir an der Philosophie des Moritz nicht gefällt, habe ich auch oben ausführlich dargestellt.  

Als Konstrukteur bist Du natürlich vom Moritz 100% überzeugt. Verstehe ich natürlich. Ich denke auch, dass Du Deine Gründe mehr als hinreichend erläutert hast. Die mich teilweise auch überzeugen. Aber verstehe auch, dass es Leute gibt die das anders sehen. Für die ist das Moritz eben nicht die Eierlegendewollmilchsau.


----------



## LockeTirol (23. September 2018)

Die Idee mit den 2 Laufrädern wurde schon oft an VPACE und auch mich herangetragen. Leider konnte bisher noch niemand die Vorteile vernünftig begründen. Du hattest das ja weiter oben als Argument für Mondraker und Propain (bei Rocky Mountain geht das auch) dargestellt, daher dachte ich du könntest das vielleicht. Wenn jemand anderes das kann, bitte gern!

Ich habe den Anspruch das Moritz noch weiter zu entwickeln, da bin ich über jedes Feedback glücklich! Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, dann ist das Moritz zu teuer. Mal schauen, vielleicht kann der Sören ja eine abgespeckte Variante anbieten. Aktuell kostet das Moritz 2000 EUR mit Suntour und 2200 EUR mit Fox. Die weiteren Komponenten sind gleich. Das Yuma liegt ja bei 1800 ohne 2. Laufradsatz. Wäre das ein akzeptabler Zielpreis?


----------



## klmp77 (23. September 2018)

Meiner fährt ein Camber Grom, das ja eigentlich eine Notlösung aus einem Safire Rahmen in der Grösse S mit 24" LRS ist. Mit dem 24er ist natürlich die Überstandhöhe erstmal geringer, aber sobald das nicht mehr der limitierende Faktor ist kann man auf 26er gehen und die Vorteile der grösseren LR nutzen.
Somit sehe ich die Möglichkeit 24 und 26 Zoll nutzen zu können positiv. Länger wird das Rad natürlich nicht, wobei aber der zunehmende Sattelstützenauszug ja auch Länge bringt.


----------

